# montana bands



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

just got back from a montana duck and goose hunt. four of us were there. one guy didn't have a lot of experience, but i guess that didn't matter. he only shot 3 mallards, two of which were banded. it was tough hunting but we shot 17 mallards and 5 geese. but the best part wasjust being out thewre having a blast with some good buddies. i can't figure out how to post the pic here but one of the bands is on the nodak homepage.[/img]


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

*That is absolutely amazing. I wish I could get that many bands on a hunt. Congrats to him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :bowdown:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Sounds like an awesome hunt. What part of Montana were you hunting??


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Montana is still open??? I guess I know where I will be at next year!


----------



## trigger2 (Dec 6, 2004)

we were hunting around great falls. we were in the pacific flyway, and i think that there was only a couple of days left in the season. it was a blast. now i can say i shot greenheads in three flyways! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

sounds like fun and nice picture at the homepage man

:beer:


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

I was also in MT this year the week before christmas. Five Of use had 4 days of awsome honker and duck hunting. Shot 38 geese a blue band and a quill. adn 34 ducks all but two greenheads. It was awsome and going back next year.


----------



## NdDuckHunter (Aug 28, 2005)

Does anyone know if the duck/ goose hunting is good out by Bozeman, Montana?


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

got a buddy out in montana but i am not telling where???????

Groven you the man. Next year you and me. :beer:


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Green head down said:


> I was also in MT this year the week before christmas. Five Of use had 4 days of awsome honker and duck hunting. Shot 38 geese a blue band and a quill. adn 34 ducks all but two greenheads. It was awsome and going back next year.


Green Head,
If I had known you were going to post your success on the web, on a different forum to boot I most likely wouldn't have given you the info I did. I thought that was kind of the deal.

Nemont


----------

